# AFOBC.. no more?



## Judy (19 May 2006)

I hear that they are cancelling AFOBC in Winnipeg and turning it into a correspondence course.  True?

Also, for those who have gone, do you think you would have gotten the same level of course if it were done through correspondence?


----------



## mdh (19 May 2006)

> AFOBC



Translation?  ???

cheers, mdh


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

mdh said:
			
		

> Translation?  ???
> 
> cheers, mdh



AFOBC = Air Force Officer Basic Course


----------



## mdh (19 May 2006)

> AFOBC = Air Force Officer Basic Course


  

Thanks NFLD Sapper, as an air force fan I like to keep up with the lingo,

cheers


----------



## Judy (20 May 2006)

A fan?


----------



## Zoomie (20 May 2006)

Judy - the last couple of serials of said course have been zero loaded.  Apparently a pre-study package is in the works to reduce the actual residency time required for this course in YWG.


----------



## mdh (20 May 2006)

> A fan?



Hey it's a hobby, okay?  8)


----------



## Judy (22 May 2006)

Does fan = wannabe?  


I know how army guys complain abouut the airforce being soft, and I always tell them `jealousy will get you nowhere`.   ;D


----------

